# you can remove Clamps and not get in trouble



## tyler_d

I was informed by a person working with the clampers that it you remove the clamp on your wheel, they cant do anything about it cause they cant prove you removed it (watch out for security cameras though).Interesting tip. Especially considering some companies charge an extra €40  per hour after 8pm to have it removed.


----------



## KalEl

tyler_d said:


> I was informed by a person working with the clampers that it you remove the clamp on your wheel, they cant do anything about it cause they cant prove you removed it (watch out for security cameras though).Interesting tip. Especially considering some companies charge an extra €40 per hour after 8pm to have it removed.


 
Or pay for your parking?


----------



## monkeyboy

tyler_d said:


> I was informed by a person working with the clampers that it you remove the clamp on your wheel, they cant do anything about it cause they cant prove you removed it (watch out for security cameras though).Interesting tip. Especially considering some companies charge an extra €40  per hour after 8pm to have it removed.



Ill bear this in mind next time Im clamped and I have my con saw with steel cutting blade handy!


----------



## bond-007

[broken link removed] 
Interesting reading there.


----------



## Tom G

But 2 clamping devices yourself Park one side of your car close to the  kerb 
put your own clamps on the outside wheels; remove them on your return . Its an anti theft and an anti clamping device.  I can't see how Private people have the right to clamp your car. I'm ok with elected bodied  like the council ordering clamping.
Tom  g


----------



## Yachtie

Try visiting a friend or a relative who lives in my estate... The management company don't make enough money and needed to introduce clamping to cover the shortfalls.


----------



## ClubMan

Yachtie said:


> The management company don't make enough money and needed to introduce clamping to cover the shortfalls.


Why don't they just increase the annual service charge payable by householders?


----------



## KalEl

Yachtie said:


> Try visiting a friend or a relative who lives in my estate... The management company don't make enough money and needed to introduce clamping to cover the shortfalls.


 
I doubt that...more likely visitors were parking "illegally" and causing an obstruction to residents. Private estates should clamp cars...it seems to be the only stick that works with some people.
Nobody likes to be clamped but it can be avoided with common sense.


----------



## GeneralZod

Tom G said:


> I can't see how Private people have the right to clamp your car. I'm ok with elected bodied  like the council ordering clamping.



They do if it's on their property.


----------



## bonzos

clamping for parking in disabled parking spaces should be introducted nationwide(if your not disabled of course).


----------



## ney001

garda friend told me that it's an offence to remove clamp if car was clamped on public roads etc but if it's clamped in a private car park for example shopping centre car park then you have the right to remove it yourself and there's nothing the owners can do about it - i.e they can be standing there watching you remove the clamp.  Of course you can do serious damage to the car by removing the clamp yourself so most people will pay to avoid the damage.


----------



## Carpenter

But could the owner of a private car park then sue for damage to their equipment, particulalry if they had signage up warning about clamping???


----------



## gianni

Carpenter said:


> But could the owner of a private car park then sue for damage to their equipment, particulalry if they had signage up warning about clamping???


 

I saw a piece about this on BBC a while back... different jurisdiction, I know... but their 'expert' (some guy from the motorists against tolls group) said that it was perfectly legal to remove a private company's clamp from your wheel, *if* you can do so without damaging the clamp. 

He then proceeded to show how it could be done. Basically it involves taking off the entire wheel and then deflating the tyre before coercing it out of the clamp with the tyre iron. He also said that a lot of people take off the wheel and throw the clamp and wheel into the car before putting on the spare and heading home to attack the clamp with some power tools!! Although I would imagine that this is theft!


----------



## bond-007

Only theft if it is the intention never to return the clamp. 

Clamping is outlawed completely in Scotland. 





> In Scotland, in 1992 wheel-clamping on private land was banned overnight, as it was declared to be extortion and theft.



A judge in this country has ruled that clamping on private land has no basis in law signs displayed or not.


----------



## Tom G

Approx how much would it cost to challenge a private clamper through the courts . What court would one go to.
T.g


----------



## bond-007

I would think the district court thru a civil action. No ideas on costs. 

The case i quoted was a criminal case brought by a clamper against a person who removed a clamp themselves.


----------

